# endurance ride entry



## Dibellaboys (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All I'm thinking of doing 20km ride next sat but Im being hesitent because 1st my riding pals are doing the 40kms the next day and thats too far for me and my horse as we have not trained enough so Ill be riding out alone(not knowing anyone else)2 I had a fall a few months back not hurt badly but have lost confidence in my seat She did buck me though. This would be my 2nd 20kms the last 1 the vet said I should of rode harder, hehe I have a few days before I register and I know none of you guys can tell me what to do {its me who has to decide} but I was hoping for advice,Im going to join the local endurance club in the new year to learn as much as I can so maybe I should wait till then. I feel like I'm being a wourst by not going though Im always telling people that life's too short ect but its easier giving advice


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I know it may look like alot if you havent done it but 40km isnt very far. In the US the shortest endurance ride there is is 83 km, we have Limited distance rides , but even the shortest one of those is 42km. You may not be able to hold the pace, but I would go ahead and enter the 40 if you horse has been ridden regularly for more than a few months. Take nearly all the allowed time on each ride, and stop at the midway point on each loop to let your horse calm down and munch on some grass, (assuming your rules are ok with that) different places different rules.


----------

